# Good micrometers?



## jor2daje (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey guys, for my machining so far I have just been using a pair of import 8" dial calipers. I've been thinking and for a fair amount of my machining, engine making included, I would like to be a little more precise. So I have started looking at micrometers but I only have brief experience with them from highschool so Im not sure which would be the best for me. 

I like my import calipers but I have used a nice pair of mitutoyos and starretts could certainly feel a difference in quality. There may not be a huge difference in accuracy but just for the feel I think I will be getting micrometers from one of these companies. If you have a different opinion or can recommend other good brands that would be great.

Now the features is where my choices start to get difficult, I konw there is little chance of me getting close to .0001" of accuracy in any of my machining so that is not critical but I think could be a neat feature. I know how to read a standard micrometer, but for ease of use I am leaning towards either a digit or digital micrometer. What is your expirience with digit (counter?) micrometers I like the idea of them because they dont have batteries you need to worry about, but I am not sure about the accuracy, or how well the counter mechanism stands up to extended use. Electronic digital mics seem to have the highest resolution but they are more expensive and batteries can run out, is the accuracy as good as the resolution or is it more of a gimmick? Or would I be best off just getting a reliable standard mic?

I will probably be trying to get these used from ebay or another secondhand market in order to keep the cost down unless there are relatively cheap, yet quality new micrometers available.

Any input or suggestions would be great

Thanks

George


----------



## steamer (Nov 30, 2011)

Decent "tenths" mikes are readily available. You can't machine what you can't measure, and you may be suprised you may find you'll need to "split a thou"...If given the choice I would get the tenths mikes...Get the friction thimble kind....

There are a lot of options on the market....hunt around

Dave


----------



## pete (Nov 30, 2011)

George,
If you want digital then the electronic Mitutoyos for sure. The proper SR-71 batterys easily last 3 years or more.

Pete


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 1, 2011)

I have several 0-1 micrometers. 
If I had to choose to keep just 1 it would be the Starret that reads in tenths. There are times and ways when you need to remove just a few tenths off a piece. Like Dave said you cant machine what you can't measure. 

I have a set of the Harbor freight electronic digital .
Big numbers easy to read. a bit clunky. 

hf mechanical digital just not as smooth as some others duh. 

Fowler has the easy read series I keep wanting to get a 0-1 as I have a couple of the larger ones, 

IIRC any of the above choices can be had for about $35 or less. Obviously the starrett would be on the used market. the others new. 

Brown and sharp and mitutoyo are also excellent brands. 
tin


----------



## mklotz (Dec 1, 2011)

The mechanical digital micrometers are a nice compromise between the expense of electronic digital and the easy-to-misread manual. I have several and love them. Avoid the ones sold by Fowler that have a 0.0001" counter wheel. Because of the fine thread, it takes forever to run these in/out a few tenths of inches.

My manual and electronic micrometers are all Mitutoyo. I love them and would buy more Mitutoyo if I needed them.


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Dec 1, 2011)

George-

If you want the opinion of someone who use to do mechanical calibration for a living- the Swiss made Brown & Sharpe / Eatlon / Tesa are the best hands down. Starrett and Mitutoyo rank pretty much evenly as a distant second. Unlike a machinist or tool and die maker, who likes what ever brand because that's pretty much what they bought when they started, my opinion is based on calibrating and repairing this stuff.

Also, no matter what brand you purchase, get .0001 resolution mics. You won't regret it.


-Bob


----------



## jor2daje (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the great input guys, ill definitely get one that reads tenths, then just keep my eyes peeled for a good deal on one the brands mentioned.

Thanks again

George


----------



## firebird (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi

I have recently built up my set of mic's up to the 5-6 inch. They are all Moore and wright, a name not mentioned above, and are of excellent quality. I bought them all second hand off e-bay and the most I paid was £11.00 inc postage. They are all in excellent condition and in their original boxes.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## rake60 (Dec 1, 2011)

I own and use Mitutoyo mics for work, and they are great!
At home I just couldn't justify that expense for my hobby shop.

I bought _*THIS*_ import 0-6" _Mitutoyo knock off_ set from CME.

They are cheap but they feel and work as well as any Mitutoyo mics
I've ever used. They do measure to tenths but I rarely use the vernier on them.

Rick


----------



## MachineTom (Dec 1, 2011)

I have a several of overlapping sets, 0-3 fowler, a Starrett interchangable anvil set from 2-6 and another 6-12, along with individual Starretts, all used and old, all check within a tenth. Along with those is a Browne and Sharp 1/2" mic with vernier scale pat. in 1892, its a cute thing and has a holster that looks just like one for a Colt 1911. My point is what chance is it that a electronic mic will still work in the year 2130, zip would be my guess.

For a hobby user simpler is better. IMO


----------



## jor2daje (Dec 6, 2011)

well I ended up getting what I think is a great deal ($20 shipped) on a starrett #216 mic. They seem great and are as accurate as anything I have convidence in the dimensions of. They feel very nice to use my only concern, is a slight hang or spot of higher resistance at seemingly random points while turning. Do you guys have any ideas what could be causing this? Also is there any special I have to do when taking apart a digit micrometer? or should I not do it at all and just live with the slight hang?


----------



## Sshire (Dec 6, 2011)

All of my mikes are Starrett bought at various times on eBay. 
One did exactly what you describe. I removed the barrel, cleaned it with Simple Green and a toothbrush, then alcohol (not sure why but it seemed like a good idea since SG has a water base)
Lubed with Starrett Instrument Oil (the small squeeze bottle will last a lifetime.)
No more hangs. 

BTW latest eBay arrival today, Starrett depth mike in the old Starrett wooden case. Pretty!!
Best
Stan


----------

